# e-comerce site



## mtn910 (Mar 30, 2005)

I want to set up a shop that will sell bulk t's. I was thinking of just using paypal buttone but then all the variables pop up .. sizes, shipping. 
is there an easier way for this? Does any one have a shop already set up in this fashion i can look at and see how you do it. 

thanks
jock


----------



## mtn910 (Mar 30, 2005)

ok here is where im at... not sure if its the right way to go 

start in the shop
select a catigory
select a design
design page and order form .. i set this up in an email form which sends the
order to me then dumps you in a 
payment page which i will set up with paypal buttons. 

you can see it here 
I have one set up in the gokart section for dealers.

yes ..... no .... maybe so

any comments or help is greatly appreciated.

Jock


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

You'll probably want to get a real shopping cart back end program to handle that. Zencart and OSCommerce are good freely available ones.


----------



## mtn910 (Mar 30, 2005)

ok cool. I was hoping there was something better than all them buttons


----------

